# [By Demand] August 2008



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2008)

Might as well start early... I'll close the July one when we're done with DVD contents!

Thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

Yupeee

How about fast track to educational software ? An unexplored feild it is...

Windows XP SP3
Windows Vista SP1
Microsoft Office SP
Lotus Symphoney for Windows
Mozilla Firefox 3
Latest definations for Norton and Kaspersky antivirus
an CD containing essential but restricted linux software with installing shell scripts


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 10, 2008)

*Raaabo* u r great!!! being fast this time good u r really on track.

*Developers*

*Java Runtime Environment (JRE)
Java Runner
DJ Java Decompiler
Abyss Web Server X1
EzyHTMLEditor
Adobe Dreamweaver (Trial version)
Easy Website Pro 4.0
CoffeeCup HTML Editor 2008 ( A really good software for web design)*

*Multimedia*

*RealPlayer
FLV Player( if possibe the source code also pls pls pls...
*


Thank you Raaabo..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2008)

OpenSuse11


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 11, 2008)

Linux Mint


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 11, 2008)

Some Video Tutorials
e-books


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 11, 2008)

You could make this some sort of Blender (animation software) special by including ->

Blender 2.46 - *www.blender.org/

Blender video tutorials (from main website), sorted into the correct categories on the DVD - *www.blender.org/education-help/video-tutorials/

Blender text and screenshot based tutorials (from main website), sorted into correct categories on the DVD - *www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/

Beginner text and screenshot based tutorials -
*www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/tutorial-folder/blender-user-interface-tutorial/
*www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/tutorial-folder/the-blender-windows/
*www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/tutorial-folder/navigating-in-3d-space/


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get the latest software from www.filehippo.com, and give them. I dont know if you people at Digit use this site, but I sincerely recommend this one. And you can get an Update Checker which checks for updates for major software.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04LTS DVD version or the package contents plz......


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 12, 2008)

1) America's Army v2.8.3.1 full(1.9GB) (or v2.8.2 to 2.8.3 upgrade pack) + v2.8.3.1 upgrade
2) Little Fighter v2.5(if not included in july 2008 issue). It can be found here
Please!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

Movie Trailers plz.....


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 12, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> Ubuntu 8.04LTS DVD version or the package contents plz......



Digit already provided the DVD version in June . Also there is no difference btw. CD and DVD content !

I want Ear OS.. If possible provide Foresight Linux too


----------



## Sathish (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ubuntu Ultimate 1.8 DVD *
*Forceware 6 7 series drivers update*
*Maya PLE*
*Drivers pack (for Modem, Web Cam, Printers, LCD Monitors, Network Card, Old Mother Board Chipsets)*
*Firmware releases*
*Compiz Fusion / Beryl Windows Decoraters/ themes*
*High quality Wallpapers*
*E-books on various ARTS*
*Music -(Only instrumental musics)*
*Cartoon Movies *
*Microsoft  visio 2008*
*Alcholol 120*


----------



## kuldeepsidhu (Jun 12, 2008)

some articles must be included in the magazine for linux basics ...
and some useful softwares like real player,winamp,photoshop....


plz give fast track on linux basics..


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 13, 2008)

how abt. a video on technology by "TEAM DIGIT" (which should also include -DIGIT hardware & software TESTING CENTER).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 13, 2008)

july is finalised so early


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2008)

*Many readers write about their problems to DIGIT's QnA section..............many of them don't get answered bcoz of lack of space..................I think FAST TRACK TO QnA...........will help all my DIGIT frndz............and fr tose who don't hav any ques.......the fast track will work as fast track to tips n tricks..............I think this fast track will help us getting all our common ques. answered in one place...............*


----------



## RBX (Jun 15, 2008)

Could you please include a bundle of overclocking software with their help content. I'm stuck with clockgen!!!


----------



## New (Jun 16, 2008)

Fast Track on OC or programming..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

@*raabo*: will you include a Linux section permanantly?it is a humble request


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @*raabo*: will you include a Linux section permanantly?it is a humble request



I would like a content browser for Linux.

I've only got an Ubuntu (Linux) system. I do not own Windows.

The current state is that I have to open the disc, and hunt for the Linux content on it. Also, a lot of stuff on the disc like movies and music sometimes does not make any sense by just looking at the file names. File names like UjFii.avi or something like Opu_jug.mp3 (both are imaginary file names) do not help in knowing what it is.

The content browser you have for Windows gives description of everything and links to stuff.

Maybe you could develop a small GTK+ based content browser for Linux.

Just a suggestion.

PS: I think I read somewhere in the magazine a few months ago that you were working on a content browser for Linux, but I haven't heard anything about it since then.

EDIT: A temporary thing while the Linux content browser is in development could be that you could include little text documents in every directory with the file names and descriptions of what they are. These descriptions can be direct copy-paste of what's written in the Windows flash based content browser that you have on the DVD.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

@Sukarn: very good suggestion!I think they can make such a interface for sure!.just search for /etc/version file or someother common files in Linux to open Linux interactive!while for windows you need not have to do anything extra  

PS: I hope such  a content browser will work in OS X too


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 16, 2008)

please give some linux eyecandy software...from gnome-look.org or from kde-look.org
also tell us how to make linux like mac os x ..
also how to get weather update on linux..
give us some more of linux...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

^try mac4lin .


----------



## sganesh (Jun 17, 2008)

1.OpenSuse 11 DVD
2. gOS live Rocket edition
3.Fedora 9 DVD


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks for information..........
mac4lin was given i n digit 2 months back 
but it is not working in new ubuntu..........
what should i do?


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

*3D Mark Vantage - Please please please include this one

Comodo Antivirus - Please please please include this one*


*DirectX Redistributable June 2008
DirectX SDK June 2008 (9.23.1350)*

*I2P 0.6.2*
Anonymous network where applications can anonymously and securely send messages

VMware Server for Windows 2.0 Build 84186 Beta 2
VMware Server for Linux 2.0 Build 84186 Beta 2

*a-squared Anti-Malware 3.5.0.33*
Protects the PC against malicious software: trojans, dialers, worms, spyware

*
Mozilla Firefox for Windows
Mozilla Firefox for Linux
Mozilla Firefox for MAc OS X
*

*Debian 5.0 Beta 2*
Free Linux operating system (OS) for your computer

Damn Small Linux 4.4

Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 1.42

AVG Anti-Virus Free - can you add it to your essential list

DivX for Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista 6.8.3.9

NVIDIA Gelato for Windows 2.2 Release 1

*BTW, where is the preview of july issue ? How can we know
that what you are going to include in july issue ? It's very
difficult to demand without the preview of july issue - coz
there is a fat chance content/request repeatation*


----------



## dineshc (Jun 17, 2008)

Security Soft reviews freeware for home users include updates to avira


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 17, 2008)

Inkscape 0.46
Adobe Illustrator CS3

please.....


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 19, 2008)

Give the Fast Track on "Disadvantages of Piracy".


----------



## casanova (Jun 19, 2008)

Adobe Creative Suite 3
Themes for Windows Vista (msstyle)
Portable Apps (a customised one)


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 19, 2008)

*Please Include Pinnacle VideoSpin from *www.videospin.com*

As I said the last time, do an article on the lousy customer support service provided in India by most companies.


----------



## solmri (Jun 19, 2008)

I want flash cs3 on DVD digit edition AUGUST 2008


----------



## SATABDI SWARUP PANDA (Jun 19, 2008)

I WANT SOME GEEK SOFTWARES=
AVG INTERNET SECURITY 8.xxxx......
Adobe Photoshop latest edition
utorrent 1.8
latest ATI CATALYST DRIVERS


----------



## ComputerUser (Jun 20, 2008)

PortableApps Suite - Light one PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ashishcrab (Jun 21, 2008)

autocad 2009 tryout i really need it 
Ashish Vashistha
*www.softwarez-download.blogspot.com


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 21, 2008)

I would be happy with some of the best freewares except those which you have provided till now. Some new ones would suffice.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

@ashishcrab, please stop posting crap!


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm using Opera 9.50 on Ubuntu (x86_64 build), but if you're going to include Firefox 3.0 (as suggested earlier in this thread) then please include Opera 9.50 as well.
It would benifit other users.


----------



## ComputerUser (Jun 24, 2008)

I have Nero 7 but I need the 388mb update!!!


----------



## sampathkumar (Jun 24, 2008)

There is a software  namely "Zet 8  lite ".
This is free software , contains  both astrological &  astronomical Caliculations.
It can obtain from the site  of www.zaytsev.com  10.9 MB
Very usefull to all our readers.
Thanking  you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2008)

give us OpenOffice.org 2.4


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 25, 2008)

Wahat Iam Suggesting is What everyone wants 

SUSE 11.0 and BackTrack 3.0 [Latest - SUSE is a must]
Firefox 3.0 with Best Addons
Vista SP1 updater
Open free multiplayer game like Sauerbraten 2008 CTF
Latest Open Softwares like VUZE, Winamp

Well if this is Done Would you please mail me so i can grap the copy as soon as possible


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Give the adobe creative suite 3...


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Jun 26, 2008)

need Fast Track on "Hardware & Networking" or "Oracle(all version)"


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jun 26, 2008)

NEED
NERO 8 TRIAL
ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3
WINDOWS VISTA SP3 home basic


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 26, 2008)

Laughingman said:


> Wahat Iam Suggesting is What everyone wants
> 
> SUSE 11.0 and BackTrack 3.0 [Latest - SUSE is a must]
> Firefox 3.0 with Best Addons
> ...



Since when are Vuze and Winamp open softwares? Last time I checked they were free as in beer, but not free as in speech. That makes them freewares, not open softwares.

Also, you might want to say "a lot of people" instead of "everyone".
I seriously do not need any of those softwares as I've either already got them (FF 3.0), or I don't need them (everything else you mentioned), except OpenSUSE 11.0 would be nice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 26, 2008)

> *by sukarn*
> Since when are Vuze and Winamp open softwares? Last time I checked they were free as in beer, but not free as in speech. That makes them freewares, not open softwares.


+1 u cant modify any of these software's source code. Free isnt always Open


----------



## s3Prosavage (Jun 26, 2008)

counter strike 1.6...please please please...i think it is free to distribute..i already have the original game....please give it...i have asked for it earlier too........


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Jun 26, 2008)

@raabo please  include the following
1://Full net beans support for all language c/c++/java mobility/Ruby PHP
or net beans sites offer free delivery of netbeans DVD(All content including tutorial free)
*dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/netbeans/6.1/final/

2:--Some You tube programming tutorials

3:-Adobe photoshop CS3 extended trial

4:-Advance vista optimizers

5:-Anivirus :-Kaspersky Internet Security 2009

6:-USB Disk Security V5.0.0.44

7:-Amond DVD Tools Products 2008 AIO

8:-MagicISO Maker 5.5.0259

9:-Autodesk 3ds Max 2009(32 - 64 Bit)  trial

10:-Windows XP Live USB Edition 2008 trial

11:-Logo Design Studio 3.5 trial

12:-3D Real Boxshot 4.0

13:--PhotoRecovery for Digital Media v3.5.5.0

14:--Sony Acid Pro v6.0d BUILD 363

15:-Onspeed 6.0.9 b214 Boost all your internet Latest Connection

16reamCoder for Oracle v3.0 Enterprise Edition

17emicron WireFusion Enterprise v5.0

18:-Xilisoft Video Cutter 1.0.27.0307 

19:-Adobe - Illustrator CS3 Trial

20:-Beauty Pilot 1.10

...................
thank you


----------



## rakee (Jun 27, 2008)

* Minimal Ads or separate booklet for ads
* Finding less geek stuff nowadays-add more reviews of gadgets and How to do stuff's
* Tutorials on more software and apps

#Fedora 9 DVD
#Cofeecup HTML editor
#I need THE SCENE - the how piracy works movie all collated to a single disc


----------



## drsubhadip (Jun 27, 2008)

SUSE LINUX.. the newest edition.. please


----------



## Laughingman (Jun 29, 2008)

Sukarn said:


> Since when are Vuze and Winamp open softwares? Last time I checked they were free as in beer, but not free as in speech. That makes them freewares, not open softwares.
> 
> Also, you might want to say "a lot of people" instead of "everyone".
> I seriously do not need any of those softwares as I've either already got them (FF 3.0), or I don't need them (everything else you mentioned), except OpenSUSE 11.0 would be nice.




Alright i made a mistake there, 
But Vuze is Open Source check it out yourself or google it.
You Will Find The Source Code under the license type : Open
with update version 3.1
Sorry for winamp
And for all the other software's i already have already i tried them since the beginning of there beta pase  i was only Suggesting them.

But I would really Like if the upcoming issue include a Bootable DVD of Either Back track or SUSE [Latest only]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

How about theming the Independence Day's Month Issue as *Freedom In Software* and launching an OpenSource special issue ? I know digit is NOT an opensource magazine, but I think it would be a really COOL thing to do on August, when digit comes to most subscribers only days before Independence Day.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 29, 2008)

^ great innovative, but i am afraid digit would do it.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 29, 2008)

I know its maybe late to ask but still hoping.....

Plz add a Trailer of Diablo 3 ( 19 minutes of gameplay )
Source : *www.gametrailers.com/game/8234.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 30, 2008)

^^wrong section


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 1, 2008)

ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3


----------



## bikdel (Jul 1, 2008)

I need...

Blender 2.46
Any Autocad replacement for Linux.
Restricted format support for Ubuntu 8.04
Nvidia drivers for Ubuntu supporting FX 5200
SUSE 11 or Linux Mint Latest

And please include this distro with essential tools so that it can be used as a basic Internet/Music Distro.....
SliTaz GNU/Linux *slitaz.org/en/


----------



## vaibhav.Kanwal (Jul 1, 2008)

NetBeans 6.1
Please.................


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 2, 2008)

Just want 
3ds Maya 2009 (trial version would also do) he he
Customising softwares like some new themes (not for WindowBlinds)
No Films please, as most of the user's don't even watch them (could add more softwares in place for them)


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

...................August 2008 Special..........................

*Open Suse 11 DVD 64 bit edition*

Many of us have now 64 bit cpu's but don't have 64 bit OS.
I don't like to encourage piracy to get a test of 64 bit OS
by using pirated windows which is readily available.

* So Please include open suse 64 bit edition & encourage OSS *
...................................................................

*1. Nexenta 2.0 Alpha 1 - Please do include this*
A GNU-based open source OS built on top of the *OpenSolaris kernel and runtime*

*2. 3D Mark Vantage - Benchmark & Game freak rejoice *

*2. VMware Server for Windows 2.0 Build 84186 Beta 2
      VMware Server for Linux 2.0 Build 84186 Beta 2 * - Please Include this two - I really need these

*Innovative SysPack*

*OpenOffice.org for Windows 3.0.0_m19*

*Go-OO 2.4.1.5*
Impressive features which should be in the official OpenOffice


*
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.0.0.458 - Add this to your Essential Section
DirectX SDK June 2008 (9.23.1350)
Comodo Antivirus
Wine 1.0
XAMPP for Linux 1.6.7 Beta 4
XAMPP for Windows 1.6.7 Beta 1
Spybot Search and Destroy (Beta) 1.6.0.26 Beta 2
Skype for Windows 4.0.0.145 Beta
Mozilla Firefox Portable Edition 3.0
Azureus for Windows 3.1.0.0
ClamWin Free Antivirus 0.93.1
GX::Transcoder 5.0.2.844 Beta 8*
.........................................................................


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 2, 2008)

How About An Iphone Like Interface For Content In Digit Dvd .it Will Be Really A Show Stopper .
Search For Adobe Air On Google And Download Adobe Iphone Air To See The Iphone Interface On Desktop


----------



## k6153r (Jul 2, 2008)

Fast Track to safely opening Digit's disks out of the cases, so that they don't get damaged.


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 2, 2008)

Solaris 10 pls

Aslo SQL server 2000


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jul 3, 2008)

How about Flight Gear for Windows and additional maps and planes with it? 

And the most important demand: PLEASE publish this month's issue.. well... THIS month!


----------



## Ratneshmax (Jul 3, 2008)

AVG updates
Kaspersky 7 latest updates
DirectX Redistributable June 2008
Mozilla Firefox 3
*Maya*
Wallpapers (cars n bikes)
N Give some cool offers 
like winning chances of a graphic card,etc


----------



## threeonethree (Jul 6, 2008)

sabayon 3.5 live dvd... please please... contains all drivers + many games .. a must have..


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Jul 6, 2008)

2DVDs + 1 Game/movies DVD

1] AutoCAD 2009 trial ver.
2] 3D studio max 2009 or 9 trial ver.
3] 100+ wallpaper, 
4] Winrar 4.16
5] Latest definations for All antivirus
6] Video Tutorials
7] E-books
8] Free Plugins for different programs.
9] Windows XP Live CD Edition
10] Spybot Search and Destroy (Beta) 1.6.0.26 Beta 2
11] small games
12] CD Bank Cataloguer latest
13] Video Caster latest
14] CCleaner 2.09.600
15] Any Video Converter Free 2.6.1
16] DirectX 10
17] Window Media Player 12 
18] Microsoft Windows 7
19] FAST TRACK AutoCAD


----------



## roshan1236a (Jul 6, 2008)

Imb Db2


----------



## skippednote (Jul 7, 2008)

we want 
no movies 
no vista ui
no repeated softwares
All we want is 
Kaspersky internet security 2009
Kaspersky 7 updates
Adobe Reader 8
Latest Graphics Driver
Some Tut and game videos 
Some games

And Windows Vista ultimate x64.................thats all
....bump...................LOL


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

Adobe Creative Suite 3.3

Please! Thanks.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 7, 2008)

I wished to vote for the last two options. 

As for the FT. it's nice idea. And Adobe illustrator would be a huge gift.


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 7, 2008)

So When Are you guys at DIGIt going to finalize the content and let us know ?????????

I Balaced It


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 8, 2008)

open SUSE linux bootable dvd of 32 bits in a separate dvd please......


----------



## mishantx (Jul 8, 2008)

*Developers*
WAIK (Windows Automated Installation Kit) 
Dreamweaver(trial)

*System*
Vista service pack 1 (vista SP 1)_please MANY vista users will need this !_
*Multimedia*
Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended(trial)

*Games*
2-3 NICE Free Or Trial (NO Demo)  RPG or FPS Games
MODs of Max payne 2


----------



## Laughingman (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Admin
Let Me Give You A Clue
7 out of every 10 members wants
BOOTABLE SUSE 11 [x86]


----------

